# Troubles with plex media server (looking for servers)



## stratacast1 (Aug 12, 2017)

I set up a jail with iocage version 0.99.1 from the ports tree, trying both VIMAGE and non-VIMAGE jails, I have gotten plex media server to work unsuccessfully. I compiled plex from ports in the jail and started the service, but all the time I try to use it, I'm stuck at "looking for servers" in the web gui of plex. I read somewhere saying its an issue with plex needing to handle broadcast messages, which I assumed a VIMAGE jail would fix, but no luck. I'm trying this on FreeBSD 11.1 in a network that is 192.168.1.0/28 and trying to access it from a network that is 10.0.0.0/26. I'm certain it isn't a routing issue between those 2 networks because my other services work, and I had plex running on a Linux server before this. I also know my networking in my jails are operating normally because I have a non-VIMAGE nextcloud jail working right and a VIMAGE samba jail working right

EDIT: originally I thought this was a Jail issue, but it turns out this is a problem with Plex on FreeBSD as a whole. I installed plexmediaserver on my host instead of in a jail and I still get the issue where it says "Looking for Servers" continually. So is Plex broken on FreeBSD then or is there a fix that can be applied?


----------



## KdeBruin (Aug 20, 2017)

Had the same issue and switched to using net/serviio instead. Works fine from a jail and does what I need. You could also take a look at multimedia/emby-server as an alternative for plex.


----------



## stratacast1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I just found out what my problem was last night, perhaps you might find this useful. In /usr/local/plexdata/"Plex Media Server"/ is a Preferences.xml file if you add the value `allowedNetworks="10.0.0.0/26,192.168.1.0/28"` You will have a functioning plexmediaserver on those networks. No need for VIMAGE either


----------

